# Reason for visit codes



## Lomakema (Oct 2, 2013)

I am coming across a dilemma with ER coding.  Do I code the signs and symptoms in the "reason for visit' code or do I code the initial findings made by a provider after the visit?

Please someone help me?  

I always thought we couldn't code signs and symptoms in an outpatient setting unless a sufficient finding was made by the provider?


----------



## devinmajor14 (Oct 3, 2013)

ER coding is a little different from outpatient and inpatient coding. You need to code the chief complaint, primary diagnosis, medical history, and symptoms to meet medical necessity.


----------



## Lomakema (Oct 3, 2013)

So "reason for visit" code would kinda be the Chief Complaint?  We information is reported on our state report for statistical reasons and I wasn't so sure if we could code sign/symptoms for this.


----------



## devinmajor14 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, chief complaint is the reason for the visit.


----------

